
A Fast, Secure Migration to Google Cloud Platform Using Cloudflare - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/a-fast-secure-migration-to-google-cloud-platform-using-cloudflare/
======
indianguy11
Basically, cloudflar is going to be doing everything sooner.

